# Levi Morgan's OPA?



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

So, I'm a little confused, a little curious, and a lot interested in this new thing. But my questions are:

-It's an organization, but do you join? Does it have members?

-I understand the tourney in "Invite Only", but it mentions venders, live music, etc. Can we attend and spectate only? What's the cost?

-Is it going to be like Redding and just one tourney each year, but for "Pros" only? I ask because a friend of mine got an invite, but he's not a "Pro"....yet.

Sounds very interesting, but not a lot of info on the website.......

Let's discuss!


----------



## WhitetailAce (May 16, 2012)

The OPA would be the 3D, US version of the Pro Archery Series, or something similar to the PGA for golf or PBA for bowling. They are starting with one tournament to generate a buzz, then over time they will build that into a circuit of tournaments for professional archers. Along with the circuit there would be another circuit that would allow armatures to quality for the OPA tour. Again similar to the Pro Archery Series, PGA or PBA. Maybe later on down the line the tournaments on the tour evolve into more then just 3D, but that is just me speculating. 

As far as the vendors, live music, ect...they want to build it up more then just an exclusive tournament. They want an OPA tournament to be an event. Yes from what I understand spectators will be allowed to watch at no additional cost (as of now.)


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

If you are on the invite list you have to pay the entry fee ($500) and a membership fee(???$$$) 

Anyone can come and watch, it is open to the public and they want everyone to show up an watch and enjoy!

The OPA is the ""Organization of Professional Archers"" but you do not have to shoot in a "pro class" to be invited, it goes more off of a shooters personal shooting history... After a certain date it is "first come, first serve" for any unfilled openings

I can't wait to get there and start shooting..... I'm going to start practicing for it about 30+ days in advance


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Orange dots and know distance. Correct?


----------



## rebeldawg (Jan 10, 2014)

known distance yes but not the orange nfaaa dots. they are coloring the rings in.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

sagecreek said:


> Orange dots and know distance. Correct?


The 12 ring will be Orange and the 14 ring Pink


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

rattlinman said:


> So, I'm a little confused, a little curious, and a lot interested in this new thing. But my questions are:
> 
> -It's an organization, but do you join? Does it have members?
> 
> ...


I may play but I'm definitely NOT a Pro. 

The $500 entry fee gives me pause. My _ONLY _sponsors (MBP and MWsP) spend a lot of money on my "hobby". If the CEO/CFO of MWsP feels I've crossed over the line all H3LL might break loose....

If anyone wants to pony up my entry fee you can have half my winnings up to $1,000........ Damn, I may take myself up on that offer!


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Ya not everyone on the list is pro.....or even close to it. I wonder how the heck some names got on it.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Ya not everyone on the list is pro.....or even close to it. I wonder how the heck some names got on it.


Sponsors maybe?


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

money got them on the list


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Pete53 said:


> money got them on the list


Wrong! Whoever got on the list was either put there by Levi or recommended to him by someone that he trust's that could vouch for them


----------



## swampy_44 (Nov 15, 2013)

If you go to the opa website you can email levi directly. I emailed and put a quick little something together and I got in. My brother in law who I don't think won any tournys last year is on the list. I think it's more about the people intrested in shooting opa. Pro or not.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Pretty sure everyone that shoots K50 and Semi Pro got invited.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

legion_archery said:


> Wrong! Whoever got on the list was either put there by Levi or recommended to him by someone that he trust's that could vouch for them


Easy brother, I know you are REAL excited about this, but please don't tank my thread. I simply wanted to find more information about the event and of course some will claim it's money driven. We are in America, right?

Anyway, the reason I mention "sponsors" is because I imagine that many of the archery companies that are sponsoring this event were asked if they had any shooters to add. My friend who made the list is easily the best shooter in the MO Midwest, with the Iowa Pro Am and Lancaster wins under his belt. I imagine those achievements got him on the list.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

swampy_44 said:


> If you go to the opa website you can email levi directly. I emailed and put a quick little something together and I got in. My brother in law who I don't think won any tournys last year is on the list. I think it's more about the people intrested in shooting opa. Pro or not.


That's a great point that needs to be made, thanks! I took it as "invite only" to mean that only the top Pros were going to compete against each other for the big purse. When I saw the list and seen some folks that I know aren't "Pros", I began to wonder if I didn't interpret it wrong.

While I'm interested in forking out $500 to get my butt handed to me by Chance, Reo, Danny, etc, it does sound like a cool event to attend. Hopefully they will be taping it as well?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I would be interested in shooting it.


----------



## swampy_44 (Nov 15, 2013)

Originally he had his top list made and that sat for about a month so all of them had a chance to enter. But then he made a revised list for the people that emailed saying they wanted too shoot the event. There are 3 classes. Expert, senior, and womens. All of the classes are 100% payback. So I personally really feel this tournament is not money drivin for levi... I also agree it would be a butt kicking for 99% of us, but the experience would be worth the 500 to me.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

pointndog said:


> Pretty sure everyone that shoots K50 and Semi Pro got invited.


I can see that, this event will be interesting for the spot shooters. It's been proven in the Known classes that shooting at a foam target at a spot you can't see is tougher than most think....even when you know the yardage. By Levi coloring the rings, the spotties will be able to see what they are aiming at. That may turn the tide for sure.

Maybe we should load up and go on road trip and see who comes out on top!


----------



## swampy_44 (Nov 15, 2013)

Couldn't agree more about the spot shooters. This tourny is Taylor made for someone like Jesse Broadwater.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

rattlinman said:


> I can see that, this event will be interesting for the spot shooters. It's been proven in the Known classes that shooting at a foam target at a spot you can't see is tougher than most think....even when you know the yardage. By Levi coloring the rings, the spotties will be able to see what they are aiming at. That may turn the tide for sure.
> 
> Maybe we should load up and go on road trip and see who comes out on top!


- I think at the least most of the best spot shooters are so mentally prepared, tough, focused and fierce competitors that not _clearly _seeing a precise "spot" to aim at isn't a big deal. If they can stand out in the open in the wind anywhere in the world on a stage with a 30 second clock running and pound the middle at 50 meters for serious money I think mentally picking a "spot" on a foam target and hitting it isn't a big leap......maybe not even a hop. I think Braden G., Jesse B., Kendall W, Rodger W, Dave C., Alex W., Reo W., Logan W., Scott Starnes, Chris P., Chance B., Sergio P. and many others can fairly quickly get their mind in a place that will have them putting their arrows on the 12 ring "decently". A couple of weeks of focused training and I expect some spotties will be putting very solid scores. Of course right now the best 3D'ers are also great spotties.

- I'm thinking the rings will be colored but not so brightly that everyone will see them clearly through a 4x scope lens at say 50 or so yards. I'm expecting to see them pretty good through binos but I'm not counting on seeing a nice colored ring while aiming. Of course bright sun shine, clouds, shade, tunnels, background, glare and different color targets will effect how we see the scoring rings just like at any other 3D shoot.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

rattlinman said:


> I can see that, this event will be interesting for the spot shooters. It's been proven in the Known classes that shooting at a foam target at a spot you can't see is tougher than most think....even when you know the yardage. By Levi coloring the rings, the spotties will be able to see what they are aiming at. That may turn the tide for sure.
> 
> Maybe we should load up and go on road trip and see who comes out on top!


I want to go, my buddy Dan is going should be interesting for sure. A lot of big names and people coming from other countries also. There has been some chatter about it getting televised.


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> - I think at the least most of the best spot shooters are so mentally prepared, tough, focused and fierce competitors that not _clearly _seeing a precise "spot" to aim at isn't a big deal. If they can stand out in the open in the wind anywhere in the world on a stage with a 30 second clock running and pound the middle at 50 meters for serious money I think mentally picking a "spot" on a foam target and hitting it isn't a big leap......maybe not even a hop. I think Braden G., Jesse B., Kendall W, Rodger W, Dave C., Alex W., Reo W., Logan W., Scott Starnes, Chris P., Chance B., Sergio P. and many others can fairly quickly get their mind in a place that will have them putting their arrows on the 12 ring "decently". A couple of weeks of focused training and I expect some spotties will be putting very solid scores. Of course right now the best 3D'ers are also great spotties.
> 
> - I'm thinking the rings will be colored but not so brightly that everyone will see them clearly through a 4x scope lens at say 50 or so yards. I'm expecting to see them pretty good through binos but I'm not counting on seeing a nice colored ring while aiming. Of course bright sun shine, clouds, shade, tunnels, background, glare and different color targets will effect how we see the scoring rings just like at any other 3D shoot.


If they are colored anything like the spots in Redding, then seeing them will not be a problem. Hitting them on the other hand will be interesting LOL.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> - I think at the least most of the best spot shooters are so mentally prepared, tough, focused and fierce competitors that not _clearly _seeing a precise "spot" to aim at isn't a big deal. If they can stand out in the open in the wind anywhere in the world on a stage with a 30 second clock running and pound the middle at 50 meters for serious money I think mentally picking a "spot" on a foam target and hitting it isn't a big leap......maybe not even a hop. I think Braden G., Jesse B., Kendall W, Rodger W, Dave C., Alex W., Reo W., Logan W., Scott Starnes, Chris P., Chance B., Sergio P. and many others can fairly quickly get their mind in a place that will have them putting their arrows on the 12 ring "decently". A couple of weeks of focused training and I expect some spotties will be putting very solid scores. Of course right now the best 3D'ers are also great spotties.
> 
> - I'm thinking the rings will be colored but not so brightly that everyone will see them clearly through a 4x scope lens at say 50 or so yards. I'm expecting to see them pretty good through binos but I'm not counting on seeing a nice colored ring while aiming. Of course bright sun shine, clouds, shade, tunnels, background, glare and different color targets will effect how we see the scoring rings just like at any other 3D shoot.


 I disagree. I've seen some big names entered in the K50 the last couple of years and have yet to see a spottie dominate. IMO it's because they don't know how to manage the field on 3D targets. They aren't familiar with where the 12's lay in relation to distance and haven't spent the time with target s the way 3D guys have. I'll bet a beverage that you'll be able to see those colored rings just fine through a 4X lens at anything less than 60 yards, and a lot of those fellas will be sporting 6X lenses.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

shawn_in_MA said:


> If they are colored anything like the spots in Redding, then seeing them will not be a problem. Hitting them on the other hand will be interesting LOL.


I agree. I'm glad to see he didn't go full Redding with the orange dots though. By just coloring the rings it should be interesting.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

pointndog said:


> I want to go, my buddy Dan is going should be interesting for sure. A lot of big names and people coming from other countries also. There has been some chatter about it getting televised.


I'm trying to talk myself into it I have a tough time going as just a spectator though. 

It would be cool if he enacted a shoot-in for amateurs the day before. Maybe have a 20 target round for amateurs the day before and let the top 5 win their way in.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

rattlinman said:


> I disagree. I've seen some big names entered in the K50 the last couple of years and have yet to see a spottie dominate. IMO it's because they don't know how to manage the field on 3D targets. They aren't familiar with where the 12's lay in relation to distance and haven't spent the time with target s the way 3D guys have. I'll bet a beverage that you'll be able to see those colored rings just fine through a 4X lens at anything less than 60 yards, and a lot of those fellas will be sporting 6X lenses.


I hope I can see the rings clearly while aiming. I'm just not fully planning on it.

I've also seen unknown distance 3D'ers struggle vigorously when shooting Known 3D. Chris Perkins has done VERY well in K50 when he has shot! Randy Patterson won the Classic a few years back in K50 and he's definitely a spottie. I think every ASA tournament in 2015 had a spottie in the top 10 or even the top 5 and 2015 was the first year the class really took off. I'm certain the number of "spotties" finishing in the top 5 of K50 will be much higher this year. Some of the guys that you may know as 3D'ers are also hard core spotties. 

The only question is how many spotties will commit to challenging for wins? Many folks will say Chance B. is a spottie is as much or more than a 3D'er since he has done so well at Vegas. Chris Perkins has shot a total of 4 K50's and he won 3 of them........ It's just a matter of desire and motivation. Shooting at foam and a mental image of a spot is _not _harder than competing in major spot shoots! in the 3D we have 15+ minutes between single shots. It's much easier physically and mentally to make 20 perfect shots in 3 hours than to make 60 perfect shots, 3 or 5 shots at a time, in 3 hours.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> I hope I can see the rings clearly while aiming. I'm just not fully planning on it.
> 
> I've also seen unknown distance 3D'ers struggle vigorously when shooting Known 3D. Chris Perkins has done VERY well in K50 when he has shot! Randy Patterson won the Classic a few years back in K50 and he's definitely a spottie. I think every ASA tournament in 2015 had a spottie in the top 10 or even the top 5 and 2015 was the first year the class really took off. I'm certain the number of "spotties" finishing in the top 5 of K50 will be much higher this year. Some of the guys that you may know as 3D'ers are also hard core spotties.
> 
> The only question is how many spotties will commit to challenging for wins? Many folks will say Chance B. is a spottie is as much or more than a 3D'er since he has done so well at Vegas. Chris Perkins has shot a total of 4 K50's and he won 3 of them........ It's just a matter of desire and motivation. Shooting at foam and a mental image of a spot is _not _harder than competing in major spot shoots! in the 3D we have 15+ minutes between single shots. It's much easier physically and mentally to make 20 perfect shots in 3 hours than to make 60 perfect shots, 3 or 5 shots at a time, in 3 hours.


I can't argue with that. I definitely think we are seeing the cavern between spots and 3D starting to close up. I hope you can see them rings and I'll root for ya!


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> I hope I can see the rings clearly while aiming. I'm just not fully planning on it.
> 
> I've also seen unknown distance 3D'ers struggle vigorously when shooting Known 3D. .


I am planning my setup knowing that I may not be able to see some of the spots as well. As for the 2nd part of the quote, I agree 100%. What do you think this is caused by? Perhaps their "mental" aiming point is different than where the actual ring is? Maybe Their mental aiming point and their internal rangefinder have learned to compensate for one another over the years??


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

rattlinman said:


> Easy brother, I know you are REAL excited about this, but please don't tank my thread. I simply wanted to find more information about the event and of course some will claim it's money driven. We are in America, right?
> 
> Anyway, the reason I mention "sponsors" is because I imagine that many of the archery companies that are sponsoring this event were asked if they had any shooters to add. My friend who made the list is easily the best shooter in the MO Midwest, with the Iowa Pro Am and Lancaster wins under his belt. I imagine those achievements got him on the list.


I wasn't trying to start anything, sorry if it came off that way.....

It should be a really fun tournament and I hope that anyone that can show up and give it their best!


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

shawn_in_MA said:


> I am planning my setup knowing that I may not be able to see some of the spots as well. As for the 2nd part of the quote, I agree 100%. What do you think this is caused by? Perhaps their "mental" aiming point is different than where the actual ring is? Maybe Their mental aiming point and their internal rangefinder have learned to compensate for one another over the years??


I would say that they try to force the shot to hit the spot and its not as fluid of a shot..... Just opinion, cause I tend to have that problem sometimes


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

legion_archery said:


> I wasn't trying to start anything, sorry if it came off that way.....
> 
> It should be a really fun tournament and I hope that anyone that can show up and give it their best!


No worries! It's all good. I'm excited for you and hope you do well brother. What class did you compete in at Regions? I shoot Open A, maybe we flung together!


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

rattlinman said:


> No worries! It's all good. I'm excited for you and hope you do well brother. What class did you compete in at Regions? I shoot Open A, maybe we flung together!


I shot the Bowhunter Champion class that year because it was supposed to pay $10k to the winner and I won BUT Regions stiffed me on the $10k so I have no support for them


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Maybe they meant $10. :noidea: :wink:


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

sagecreek said:


> Maybe they meant $10. :noidea: :wink:


Ya that may have been it lol..... I got a check for $900 and a gift card to a shop for $1,000


----------



## Stickthrower (Feb 15, 2015)

........


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Seen today on instageam where jesse broadwater was registeing for k50 and griv has just got his membership info in the mail


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

legion_archery said:


> I shot the Bowhunter Champion class that year because it was supposed to pay $10k to the winner and I won BUT Regions stiffed me on the $10k so I have no support for them


I hear ya, it took me awhile to get my money out of them and I heard Morelli had to bug em to finally pay him. The OK shoot was fun though...


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Seen today on instageam where jesse broadwater was registeing for k50 and griv has just got his membership info in the mail


I saw on facepoop that Griv joined the ASA, did he make Levi's list?


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

rattlinman said:


> I saw on facepoop that Griv joined the ASA, did he make Levi's list?


Yeah griv signed up for Levi's shoot. It'll a lot of fun watching it for sure


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

shawn_in_MA said:


> I am planning my setup knowing that I may not be able to see some of the spots as well. As for the 2nd part of the quote, I agree 100%. What do you think this is caused by? Perhaps their "mental" aiming point is different than where the actual ring is? Maybe Their mental aiming point and their internal rangefinder have learned to compensate for one another over the years??


First off no self respecting stud of a 3D'er would admit why it is that he struggles to score as well or better in known distance as he does in unknown distance. THAT is a major hindrance to improvement .........

#1 - Most of these guys aren't nearly as good of a shot as they present themselves to be. I suspect many actually do not have a lot of confidence in their shooting skills. Some have a high level of confidence but not the skill to match so they make mental mistakes in course management.

#2 - Most of these guys struggle with the pressure of "knowing they can't miss because they know the yardage".

#3 - I also suspect many guys in unknown distance classes are just trying to keep it in the 10 ring more than they will admit and with known distance they feel they must shoot at all 12's. Some guys do stuff like set their sight tape so everything is hitting higher than marked. They in fact aim right at the 12 but they are still playing it safe.

The self imposed "pressure" of thinking they have to shoot "perfect" can screw up the best archers in the world! When just good or even very good 3D'ers fall into that rabbit hole they really are screwed! Basically they get nervous, stressed and maybe even fearful of shooting at "easy" targets. Just like it shouldn't be so hard to shoot a 300 on an NFAA 5-spot face or maybe even 60 X's. I see a dozen or more 59 X games shot in our indoor spot league for every one 60 X game. I'm one of the faulty archers........

Very few 3D'ers ever push themselves hard and far enough to really know their abilities, current skill level or have any understanding of their potential skill level. They are clueless as to what they need to do to put their best scores on the board. I dare say most 3D'ers really get freaked out when they are about to shoot a very good score at a tournament they _really _want to win!


----------



## Lcp3557 (Nov 12, 2014)

rattlinman said:


> I'm trying to talk myself into it I have a tough time going as just a spectator though.
> 
> It would be cool if he enacted a shoot-in for amateurs the day before. Maybe have a 20 target round for amateurs the day before and let the top 5 win their way in.


It would be foolish not to let dead money into the event. Increasing the prize pool is the name of the game! Not everyone has a big ego but we all have bills. lol.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

I was lucky enough to have the money when he opened the alternate list. Me and my girlfriend will be competing at this shoot. I am excited to see some of the best archers in the world compete and I plan on doing pretty well myself! It is going to be a great experience and definitely worth the entry fee. To say I am excited would be an understatement...


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

swampy_44 said:


> Couldn't agree more about the spot shooters. This tourny is Taylor made for someone like Jesse Broadwater.


Yea Jesse and cousins are probably excited for this event. The field guys are going to like this style. I wish all the best to Levi on this project. I would love to see this get popular and have a circuit of events.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 15, 2004)

If those attending have any questions about the area, feel free to ask. I grew up here and currently live approximately 3 miles from where the shoot is taking place. I'm not shooting, but will definitely be spectating. Good luck to those participating.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

T.B. said:


> If those attending have any questions about the area, feel free to ask. I grew up here and currently live approximately 3 miles from where the shoot is taking place. I'm not shooting, but will definitely be spectating. Good luck to those participating.


What is the terrain like there??? Flat, hilly or step shots?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 15, 2004)

It is hilly and I'm sure there will be some steep shots. The Historic Summit Inn is at one of the highest points around in the Appalachian Mountain range (the highest point in PA is about 30 minutes east). You will probably have some really nice scenic shots looking north toward Uniontown. It is a really nice location and it should be a challenging course.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

T.B. said:


> It is hilly and I'm sure there will be some steep shots. The Historic Summit Inn is at one of the highest points around in the Appalachian Mountain range (the highest point in PA is about 30 minutes east). You will probably have some really nice scenic shots looking north toward Uniontown. It is a really nice location and it should be a challenging course.


Sounds like fun! I hope they set a hard course and make us earn it...... With the rings being painted on the 12 & 14 I want a hard course so that we don't see +40 up


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Should be an exciting event. Im interested in who all will be gunning for the 14 rings. I myself think you better if your planing on winning. I hate that Levi wont be shooting this event. 

I think the guys who do good at Redding shoot should do well here. Being a 3der is not going to be advantage with brightly colored dots and known distance. More geared toward field shooters, 80 yrds isnt no gimme.

Im calling Jesse Broadwater or Chris Perkins are favorites to win it all. 

Really looking forward to seeing the results.
DB


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

I'll take Cousins for the win...or Gillingham. Both are due and can hit the dot, especially when the yardage game is gone.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

rattlinman said:


> I'll take Cousins for the win...or Gillingham. Both are due and can hit the dot, especially when the yardage game is gone.


Two good picks. Gillingham a 14 shooting dude.
DB


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Two good picks. Gillingham a 14 shooting dude.
> DB


I agree. Glad to see you posting again my friend.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm thinking anything within 40 yards people will try to hit the 14 but past 40 I believe everyone will settle for the 10 an maybe try to catch the 12


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

legion_archery said:


> I'm thinking anything within 40 yards people will try to hit the 14 but past 40 I believe everyone will settle for the 10 an maybe try to catch the 12


I thought 40 yards was the closest shot ?


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Huntin Hard said:


> I thought 40 yards was the closest shot ?


No its 4-80 yards


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Dan the man McCarthy. :first:


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

legion_archery said:


> No its 4-80 yards


Oh I gotcha. Thanks! I'll be there watching...good luck there


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I have to give Perkins the nod. He is now an established foamie with 3 wins in 4 K50's and has been known to "occasionally" hit an X in big indoor tournaments.

BUT Scott Starnes can shoot and if he ever gets the rubber deer thing figured out he'll be contending.

Then again...... Cousins has been known to poke foam and has done well shooting up and down hill sin Europe. If he chooses to set the fishing rods before May he has to be a contender.

We can't forget that Chance B. some times puts arrows on target with a fair amount of accuracy..............on a good day!

Then we have the Euro's coming over. There are more than a few that can shoot but I don't know how much foam they have poked over there.............


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

To me being a 3d guy it is the coolest tournament offered and I sure wish I could go, it had the best in the world and a whole lot of up and comers on the list so it just has a great feel to it.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

I think the guys with a strong 3D background will do better... It will also depend on if the ring is painted or the whole 12.... If just the ring is painted then the advantage goes to the 3D guys because just a painted ring isn't going to be easy to see say past 40 yards but if the while 12 is painted then its anyone's game as the "dots" will be easier to see from further distance


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

I feel the dots will be brightly painted for easy to see. Orange and Pink stick out pretty well. It going to be a dot shoot one can count on that.
DB


----------



## Carbon Tracker (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm going, can't wait!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> I feel the dots will be brightly painted for easy to see. Orange and Pink stick out pretty well. It going to be a dot shoot one can count on that.
> DB


I really am not so sure. It is my understanding that there will NOT be dots of any kind on the target. Only the scoring rings will be colored. I got this from the rules posted on the OPA web site. 

The rings on 3D targets are about 1/8" wide and I do not think anyone knows at this time how bright the 1/8" rings will or can be. Right now I think the archers eye sight could play a crucial role in this game. It is my expectation that I will not be able to see the colored rings clearly through my scope on many if not most of the targets for a variety of reasons (shade, distance, ring colors, target color, shadows, angles, lighting, dark tunnels)


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> I really am not so sure. It is my understanding that there will NOT be dots of any kind on the target. Only the scoring rings will be colored. I got this from the rules posted on the OPA web site.
> 
> The rings on 3D targets are about 1/8" wide and I do not think anyone knows at this time how bright the 1/8" rings will or can be. Right now I think the archers eye sight could play a crucial role in this game. It is my expectation that I will not be able to see the colored rings clearly through my scope on many if not most of the targets for a variety of reasons (shade, distance, ring colors, target color, shadows, angles, lighting, dark tunnels)


That's what I thought also that just the rings will be colored. People need to realize they wont be shooting redding size bullseyes. The 12 & 14 are anywhere between a quarter to 50 cent piece. This will be a lot harder than people think. Should be very interesting to watch the course management, and do the spot guys have that mentality.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Kstigall said:


> I really am not so sure. It is my understanding that there will NOT be dots of any kind on the target. Only the scoring rings will be colored. I got this from the rules posted on the OPA web site.
> 
> The rings on 3D targets are about 1/8" wide and I do not think anyone knows at this time how bright the 1/8" rings will or can be. Right now I think the archers eye sight could play a crucial role in this game. It is my expectation that I will not be able to see the colored rings clearly through my scope on many if not most of the targets for a variety of reasons (shade, distance, ring colors, target color, shadows, angles, lighting, dark tunnels)


When I shot with Levi and Jack at Metropolis last year we talked a lot about the OPA shoot and Levi was saying only the rings will be painted BUT that's not to say that after they paint the rings that it could be decided that it's not bright enough an they paint the whole bonus ring in.... The whole thing (or most of) is gonna be filmed so I would think they will want the scoring to be obvious for the spectators...

No mater what I am pumped to complete in it an will give it my best and will start practicing 45-60 days in advance (I'm even going to paint the rings on my targets)


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm pretty sure the entire scoring ring will be colored. Especially after reading this "When calling arrows the bonus rings will be scored by whether or not the arrow is touching paint." Otherwise inside out would not be touching paint. Throughout the rules he refers to scoring areas as rings


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, I read through the rules the other day and there were some really cool ideas throughout the rules that I was really surprised to see.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

It just cant see any reason the scoring rings wont be solid colored for easy visibility. Yes they will be smaller and harder to hit than in Redding but should be able to be seen by binoculars and then naked eye. Could be a slight advantage to someone who knows where they are located on the targets. Has Levi announced what targets will be used?
DB


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Daniel Boone said:


> It just cant see any reason the scoring rings wont be solid colored for easy visibility. Yes they will be smaller and harder to hit than in Redding but should be able to be seen by binoculars and then naked eye. Could be a slight advantage to someone who knows where they are located on the targets. Has Levi announced what targets will be used?
> DB


I'm guessing it will be the same range as at the ASA events


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> Has Levi announced what targets will be used?
> DB


No official announcement has been made. As far as I know


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm going to talk with Levi at Foley to see what he says about a few things


----------



## Left I Dominant (Feb 2, 2016)

As an off and on Compound shooter and amateur competitor for the last 33 years and seeing the evolution of 3D, Ive developed the opinion ...whats the point?....of the 3D animal target itself. When 3D started it was primarily an unknown distance, Hunter based format. More and more the sport got puss e fied at least in the ASA and more and more known distance classes were created. Now we have known distance animal targets with the scoring rings painted with bright colors . LMAO, if thats how your going to play, why bother with the 3D foam animal targets at all? Why not just shoot bales with Delta ASA/IBO 3 D paper targets? so, i guess about 10% -15% of the cost of the shoot is in expensive foam targets . You could drop the enterance fee significantly or make the jack pots bigger. i just dont know anymore!


----------



## Lcp3557 (Nov 12, 2014)

Interesting take. Can't say I disagree.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

legion_archery said:


> I'm guessing it will be the same range as at the ASA events


I wouldn't put all my money on that. Pollard is helping them organize the event so that leaves a pretty nice opening for Rinehart to get in early on the organization.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Supermag1 said:


> I wouldn't put all my money on that. Pollard is helping them organize the event so that leaves a pretty nice opening for Rinehart to get in early on the organization.


I haven't shot any Rinehart's in a while but I don't remember them having a 14 ring and they only have a center IBO 11 ring not ASA 12 rings and Levi did say it would be scored just like ASA??? 

I plan on asking Levi a few questions at Foley


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

I think rinehart is going to be making targets for him and they're going to put rings on it where they want. Pollard put a picture up and if looked to be a rinehart.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Won't bother me if their using Rinehart's at least the arrows will pull easier than the McKinsey targets do


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

Huntin Hard said:


> I think rinehart is going to be making targets for him and they're going to put rings on it where they want. Pollard put a picture up and if looked to be a rinehart.


Got a pic???


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

If Pollard put a pic up I would say they are rheinhart since that's who he works for.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

573mms said:


> If Pollard put a pic up I would say they are rheinhart since that's who he works for.


He doesn't work for them anymore I'm pretty sure.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

For the guys that are going, will you be using a pin or a ring in your scope?


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Left I Dominant said:


> As an off and on Compound shooter and amateur competitor for the last 33 years and seeing the evolution of 3D, Ive developed the opinion ...whats the point?....of the 3D animal target itself. When 3D started it was primarily an unknown distance, Hunter based format. More and more the sport got puss e fied at least in the ASA and more and more known distance classes were created. Now we have known distance animal targets with the scoring rings painted with bright colors . LMAO, if thats how your going to play, why bother with the 3D foam animal targets at all? Why not just shoot bales with Delta ASA/IBO 3 D paper targets? so, i guess about 10% -15% of the cost of the shoot is in expensive foam targets . You could drop the enterance fee significantly or make the jack pots bigger. i just dont know anymore!


Because people want to shoot at an animal. That's why I shoot 3D, that's why most hunters shoot 3D. If I wanted to shoot a paper target, I'd shoot field. We already have that option and from what I hear, it's dying.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

well, I'm O-fficially registered....... I do not intend for it to be a donation!


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> well, I'm O-fficially registered....... I do not intend for it to be a donation!


Good luck!


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

So how does this shoot compare to Redding? I've never been, but isn't it a once-a-year, known yardage, marked bulls eye, extravaganza as well?

How do you participate and how many do they usually have attend?


----------



## RJseniorpro (Jan 12, 2009)

It's a little like Redding, but the main difference is at Redding you shoot 2 arrows at the orange spot scoring 11 points for a hit, 22 if both arrows hit orange. You shoot 25 targets Friday and Saturday, 20 on Sunday, total of 70 targets, 4 yards out to 101 yards. The OPA will shoot 20 Friday and 20 Saturday, one arrow from 4 yards to 80 yards. The main difference is you have to think and decide when to gamble for the 12 and 14 ring. If you call the 14 ring you can't score a 10 or 12, your miss will be 8, 5, or blank. If you make the top 5, you continue to the 5 target shoot down carrying your 2 day score with you. It should be interesting to see how people play the course, when and where to gamble. Just speaking for me, I probably won't try for a 14 past 40 yards, unless I dig a hole and am forced in that direction.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

legion_archery said:


> I haven't shot any Rinehart's in a while but I don't remember them having a 14 ring and they only have a center IBO 11 ring not ASA 12 rings and Levi did say it would be scored just like ASA???
> 
> I plan on asking Levi a few questions at Foley


You can order them with ASA style rings yet. Shot them the other day. Brand new.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

RJseniorpro said:


> It's a little like Redding, but the main difference is at Redding you shoot 2 arrows at the orange spot scoring 11 points for a hit, 22 if both arrows hit orange. You shoot 25 targets Friday and Saturday, 20 on Sunday, total of 70 targets, 4 yards out to 101 yards. The OPA will shoot 20 Friday and 20 Saturday, one arrow from 4 yards to 80 yards. The main difference is you have to think and decide when to gamble for the 12 and 14 ring. If you call the 14 ring you can't score a 10 or 12, your miss will be 8, 5, or blank. If you make the top 5, you continue to the 5 target shoot down carrying your 2 day score with you. It should be interesting to see how people play the course, when and where to gamble. Just speaking for me, I probably won't try for a 14 past 40 yards, unless I dig a hole and am forced in that direction.


Thanks for the info! So, is Redding "invite only" or can anyone pay to play? What is the entry fee?


----------



## RJseniorpro (Jan 12, 2009)

rattlinman said:


> Thanks for the info! So, is Redding "invite only" or can anyone pay to play? What is the entry fee?


Redding is open to anyone. check out their web site , straitarrowbowhunters.com


----------



## Left I Dominant (Feb 2, 2016)

rattlinman said:


> Because people want to shoot at an animal. That's why I shoot 3D, that's why most hunters shoot 3D. If I wanted to shoot a paper target, I'd shoot field. We already have that option and from what I hear, it's dying.


LMAO, If they give you the yardage you are shooting field.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Left I Dominant said:


> LMAO, If they give you the yardage you are shooting field.


BS this is like field archery. You got 40 shots to make a shoot down. Risk with reward, do you shoot for the 14 ring or go with the safe shot. Set the target quartering away and you have very little to hit. It a different game.
DB


----------



## RJseniorpro (Jan 12, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> BS this is like field archery. You got 40 shots to make a shoot down. Risk with reward, do you shoot for the 14 ring or go with the safe shot. Set the target quartering away and you have very little to hit. It a different game.
> DB


Hey Daniel, hope you are doing good, I miss seeing your smiling face at the ASA's. People need to understand, this is not a field or normal dot shoot at all. It's like playing a round of Golf, you must pick and choose your shots. Trying to figure out what score will give you a chance to win or place in the money. Believe me, after the first days score, you will see people making adjustments trying to move up the ladder, going to be interesting.......Randall


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

RJseniorpro said:


> Hey Daniel, hope you are doing good, I miss seeing your smiling face at the ASA's. People need to understand, this is not a field or normal dot shoot at all. It's like playing a round of Golf, you must pick and choose your shots. Trying to figure out what score will give you a chance to win or place in the money. Believe me, after the first days score, you will see people making adjustments trying to move up the ladder, going to be interesting.......Randall


I agree 100%. I'm curious how tough they make the shots! Could be tough if there many shots past 50yrds with uphill and downhill cuts. Ill be curious after day one how many gunned for the 14 rings. Kick outs could be rough if there five on a stake. Buddy I sure miss not shooting. Are you shooting this event?
DB


----------



## RJseniorpro (Jan 12, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> I agree 100%. I'm curious how tough they make the shots! Could be tough if there many shots past 50yrds with uphill and downhill cuts. Ill be curious after day one how many gunned for the 14 rings. Kick outs could be rough if there five on a stake. Buddy I sure miss not shooting. Are you shooting this event?
> DB


Yeh Daniel, I'll be there flinging arrows. My buddy Dan Renner retired, but I'm still hanging in there, I'll be 68 April, been on the tournament trail 37 years.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

RJseniorpro said:


> Yeh Daniel, I'll be there flinging arrows. My buddy Dan Renner retired, but I'm still hanging in there, I'll be 68 April, been on the tournament trail 37 years.


You have defiantly seen some changes in tournament archery! Your a lucky guy to do what you love for so long. Won your share along the way.
DB


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Where will this be broadcast?
Hoping for live updates.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

RJseniorpro said:


> Yeh Daniel, I'll be there flinging arrows. My buddy Dan Renner retired, but I'm still hanging in there, I'll be 68 April, been on the tournament trail 37 years.


Like it was yesterday. You was 63 years old winning the Senior Pro class. Diffidently some fun times. I remeber taking these pictures at Paris. If you only had a dime for ever time you shot an arrow!


----------

